# Aulani Day Visit?



## meryll83

Is it possible to visit Aulani for a walk around without staying there?


----------



## vettegirl

Yes we did that in December, they let us park for free for 30 minutes.  We ran through real quick.


----------



## meryll83

vettegirl said:


> Yes we did that in December, they let us park for free for 30 minutes.  We ran through real quick.



Cool, so you can be open about the fact you're not staying there?

I wonder whether you can book a meal there without being a guest, any ideas?


----------



## boiseflyfisher

meryll83 said:


> Cool, so you can be open about the fact you're not staying there?
> 
> I wonder whether you can book a meal there without being a guest, any ideas?



You can book meals directly through Aulani's website.  You do not need to be a guest to eat there.  We saw lots of people touring the resort while we were there.  The only think you can't do is use the pool area.  The beaches in Hawaii are all public, so you can use the beach.  They may or may not let you use their chairs depending on how busy it is while you are there.  Aulani's guests will be wearing wristbands to identify them as guests.


----------



## abayaflowers

We stayed there during the first week of January. There were so many non-Aulani hotel guests. It was very crowded. However, to use the pool facilites, it is reserved for registered guests.

I would recommend book a cabana on the man-made beach and hang-out. Someone will come with a drink and food menu. Absolute paradise!

Please remember, it can be pricey. So, watch your budget.


----------



## meryll83

Thanks for the advice, may have to take a sneaky peak!


----------



## taaren

meryll83 said:


> I wonder whether you can book a meal there without being a guest, any ideas?


Yep, locals do this. If you spend a minimum amount (I want to say its $50, but can't remember exactly) and show your receipt at the parking lot then you get your parking fee waived. We're DVC so we didn't need the parking waived but I've seen it in other people's TR.


----------



## Eileen36

I would recommend book a cabana on the man-made beach and hang-out. Someone will come with a drink and food menu. Absolute paradise!


----------



## meryll83

We've booked a table at 'Ama 'Ama so will stop for a looksee and a bite to eat on our way from Honolulu airport to the North Shore. Slight detour, but I'm sure it'll be worth it!
Thanks for the advice all


----------



## meryll83

taaren said:


> Yep, locals do this. If you spend a minimum amount (I want to say its $50, but can't remember exactly) and show your receipt at the parking lot then you get your parking fee waived. We're DVC so we didn't need the parking waived but I've seen it in other people's TR.


Does anyone know the exact details on this?
And I assume you pay on the way in and claim back on the way out?


----------



## RaglanRoad

We went to Aulani and stayed the morning and had lunch just over a month ago. We had our parking validated at Ama Ama when we had lunch. We even used the valet service so the tip was all we had to pay for parking.


----------



## DisneytheKid

meryll83 said:


> Is it possible to visit Aulani for a walk around without staying there?





vettegirl said:


> Yes we did that in December, they let us park for free for 30 minutes.  We ran through real quick.



Cool. Good to know


----------



## Neraj

If you spend $35 at any F&B location, or the Spa, parking (valet or self) will be free for 4 hours. 

Meryll I hope you had a nice lunch!


----------



## meryll83

Neraj said:


> If you spend $35 at any F&B location, or the Spa, parking (valet or self) will be free for 4 hours.
> 
> Meryll I hope you had a nice lunch!



Thanks, we're not there until next Friday (was planning early before!)

Now we're getting close, how does the parking situation work? Do we have to pay something on entry and claim it back, or would we normally get charged as we leave so just show our receipt on the way out?


----------



## taaren

meryll83 said:


> Thanks, we're not there until next Friday (was planning early before!)
> 
> Now we're getting close, how does the parking situation work? Do we have to pay something on entry and claim it back, or would we normally get charged as we leave so just show our receipt on the way out?





RaglanRoad said:


> We went to Aulani and stayed the morning and had lunch just over a month ago. *We had our parking validated at Ama Ama when we had lunch.* We even used the valet service so the tip was all we had to pay for parking.



It sounds like you get a parking ticket stub, its gets validated wherever you spend your moola, then show/insert the validated ticket when you exit the parking structure.


----------



## meryll83

taaren said:


> It sounds like you get a parking ticket stub, its gets validated wherever you spend your moola, then show/insert the validated ticket when you exit the parking structure.



Ah yes, thanks for clarifying!


----------

